# New York Area Breeder?



## Deborah A. (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm knew to the forum and am considering a Havanese for my family. Does anyone have any recommendations for breeders in the New York Area? I am on Long Island, so CT is also a consideration. Thank you!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Deborah I will send you a PM


----------

